# 22" Full HD LCD/LED TV



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2012)

i want a 22'' Full HD LCD/LED TV from any reputable brand 
Budget-15000 to 20000
are samsung and panasonic good brands?


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

Samsung is the best brand out there according me in that field.
And Panasonic is also fine.
The best option for you is Samsung 5 series UA22D5000 22'' LED TV


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 16, 2012)

ok now i' looking at 32" options must be Full HD(1920 x 1080) Though.
I have short listed 3 options now
1)Flipkart: Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D550K1R Television: Television
2)Flipkart: LG 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32LK450 Television: Television
3)Flipkart: Sony 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 Television: Television
which one is the best?(i dont mind if sony cost more i want a TV which gives me good picture quality and durability)
my mom also says that she wants a SONY TV only(because of our faithfull sony trinitron that served us dutifully before conking off)
whats sony's standing now in the TV market?


----------



## aroraanant (May 16, 2012)

Sony supports very less video formats through a USB drive.
Samsung is better these days than sony, there was a time sony use to rule but the time has changed now.
If you want good sound then go for 32D580, it has got a sub woofer.Otherwise 32D550 is a very good LCD TV.
Are you sure you don't want to buy a LED TV? as for that you need to extend your budget also.


----------



## suresh123 (May 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung is the best brand out there according me in that field.
> And Panasonic is also fine.
> The best option for you is Samsung 5 series UA22D5000 22'' LED TV


Yes you are saying right that Samsung is the best brand in Lcd segment.My friend has 22 inch LCD monitor of Samsung and its awesome.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

i've shortlisted these TV's
Sony BRAVIA 26 Inches HD LCD KLV-26BX320 IN5 Television
LG 26 Inches HD LCD 26LK311 Television


also i found this 32-inche for 22,000(MRP. 24,990)

*Buying*
in my city i have these chain stores where i intend buying from

Hyper-city
Reliance Digital
LG official showroom
Sony center showroom
Vijay Sales 
Jumbo electronics
which one will give me the best deal





also how to bargain?
e.g 





> this TV is retailing on flipkart is retailiing for 2000 less than the MRP. give me one reason to buy from your store


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

Reliance is good.Sometimes they have great offers.
Or buy from flipkart if it is cheaper


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

You can get them at a cheaper price than flipkart if you have good bargaining skills.And you can get good price at Vijay Sales.
You can tell them that you are getting it at cheaper price than what they are offering you, you can tell the price of flipkart to them,and tell them that you are getting it at that price from some showroom, if they ask you from which showroom then don't tell them the name, and don't even tell them this price is of online website.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

^^ +1.Never say its online prices .
Check out all stores.
Once i got an laptop(of 30k) with a coupon of 4.5k.The offer was for all electronics in Reliance


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 21, 2012)

thanks for suggestions


i went to "LG Shoppe"(which is a miniature LG official showroom)
bargained with the salesguy(the extra-smart type) first i told him you get this(LG 32LK311) TV for 22,200 in _some_ store(then i knew i'd have to tell _which_ store,otherwise no discount)
first i said Ebay.com he opened his mouth to say something but i cut him off by saying flipkart,vijay sales and croma are retailing this particular tv for around 22k
he then told the cashier guy to check the stores' sites.
in 2 mins.
the salesguy came to this


> final price 22,800. i cannot give better discount than this,sir


now for a 32-incher this is a good price.and i like it when i'm called _sir_
(respect to the teen)
i'l check at vijay sales and reliance too if they can give me cheaper deals


----------

